# How to delete a post completely



## mfatty500 (Aug 28, 2021)

Like the title says, I want to delete a post and it won't do it..


----------



## dernektambura (Aug 28, 2021)

Just forget about it dude...


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 28, 2021)

mfatty500 said:


> Like the title says, I want to delete a post and it won't do it..


You cannot delete a post, but you can edit the post to just a simple period……. No words left.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 28, 2021)

.


----------



## dernektambura (Aug 28, 2021)

Call pc farmer.... He'll come along with plow to clean it up...


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 28, 2021)

PM a moderator and they can delete the entire thread down to the "."


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 28, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> PM a moderator and they can delete the entire thread down to the "."


 
We can even get rid of the ",".


----------

